# Wacom bamboo pen cursor and bamboo dock problem



## geekygeeker12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a little problem between my tablet and my bamboo dock. At first, everythings fine and all.But at the second time, when i open up my bamboo dock using my tablet, it keeps going to the corner of the screen and i can't move away with my pen tablet and it was stuck.Instead i use my mouse to move away the corner and click the doodler icon in the bamboo dock.Then the cursor was not stuck when i use my pen tablet again and when i draw just one line then the cursor jump to the corner of the screen again and i can't move it away with my pen tablet and use my mouse to move it away again.Everytime i tried to click on any icon in the bamboo dock, it keeps doing the same problem. The same as the bamboo scribe when i try to write it.I have tried restarting,clean up my computer, reinstalling and uninstalling.

Should i not use the bamboo dock again? Sorry for my english sucks.


----------



## domiq (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you check if there is updates for program or a patch?
Try installing latest tablet drivers.
Also try connecting tablet to different usb hub.

I don't own that tablet so i can't say anyth but the basics.


----------

